# Nashua, NH PD



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Anyone else in the process with NPD? Everyone they mailed my background forms to sent them back months ago and I haven't heard anything. Just emailed the recruting officer for an update.


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

I took it too. I got an 85. I don't know what they are hiring from now but thats about it though. So I really don't know anything about the background interviews. what was in the interview like and what did you get on the test if you dont mind me asking


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I took the test in summer of 2003. I was the last person from that group to get an interview because i initially dropped out of the process because i thought i was taking a job in CA. I didn't, and they were so kind to give me an oral board interview, which i passed. Good thing is that the Cheif doesn't put much weight on the test scores. But they give interviews to the highest scoring people first. Mine was me one on one with the Cheif, then with the recruiting officer who recorded/typed everything i said. I"m in the background stage now, but i haven't heard anything. There next academy is in January and they have a few open slots. Only ONE person out of hundreds got an offer from the group i tested with.


----------



## POPCOP (Sep 14, 2004)

From what I've been told the Nahus hiring process is at a standstill. They are planning to hire but when I dont know. The next NH Police Academy is scheduled for January 3, 2005 and the one after that should begin in May

Posted Wed Dec 08, 12:22:

From what I've been told the Nahus hiring process is at a standstill. They are planning to hire but when I dont know. The next NH Police Academy is scheduled for January 3, 2005 and the one after that should begin in May


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Well then.. i guess i should stop pestering the recruiting officer. They originally told me that I would be eligable for the Jan academy.... P:


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

I spoke with NPD today since its been a long time since i've heard from them. They said my file went "upstairs" this week to be reviewed and i will know in a week or two if i get a conditional offer. Any other NPD applicants making any progress?


----------



## nixon3535 (Aug 29, 2004)

I had my interview last week. they said they were doing interviews all this week too. after that i guesss they are going to review everyones application, interview notes, etc etc and then they are going to make decisions. guess they are putting on quite a few


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Yea, they are my 1st choice of all the departments i've applied for. I'll be keeping my fingers crossed... good luck


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Well I got shut down by Nashua... :evil: 
For some reason I am not suprized... I'm sure if I were black, mexican, cuban, or perhaps a female, it would have been a different story. Oh well... i'm sure one of the other 15 or so departments i've applied for will take me off the shelf this summer


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

TrippleSeven, you ever consider that you just are not good enough, typical loser to make an foolish statement like that, go back to mall security.

I just saw Nashua is giving another test this summer seems like a waste if they are taking so long with this process.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Macop";p="53911 said:


> TrippleSeven, you ever consider that you just are not good enough, typical loser to make an foolish statement like that, go back to mall security.
> 
> I just saw Nashua is giving another test this summer seems like a waste if they are taking so long with this process.


Actually Macop, i was being a little sarcastic so no need to get personal my friend... I think I have a right to be a little discouraged since I've been in their process since 2003.

Perhaps you can tell me a little something about myself I don't know that would make me "not good enough" for police work or even worse, a "loser"?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Gentlemen please reserve all personal attacks to PM's


----------



## frpd26 (Jun 21, 2004)

Hmm I am an African American , maybe I should drop my job in Fall River and apply for Nashua, since it's easy if your black ! :roll:


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

Don't get all sensitive fellas. I think the affirmative action topic has been beaten to death. All I have to say is that in 2005, we as Americans should be way, way past this race, color, ethnicity BS. We shouldn't need Afirm. action... just hire the best man/ women for the job.. plain and simple. If I don't get a job, I want to to be because of my lack of qualifications, interview score, ect... not anything else.


----------



## SEABASS (Mar 29, 2004)

Nashua PD is a top notch police dept. They ONLY hire the most qualified.


----------



## TripleSeven (Aug 28, 2004)

The recruiting officer told me they like to hire people who are just starting off in LE so they can mold them. He also said they rarely take laterals from other departments. I think if i had a BS degree I would have had a better shot... for those without Vet. status, a BS degree seems to be a neccesity for getting hired by an agency like Nashua.


----------

